
Ask HN: Feedback from Pet-Owners Please? Pet Transportation (Uber for Pets) - jaybul
Would you as a pet-owner use a transportation service to take your pet from and to salon, pet-care, pet-sitting or anywhere else while you are busy with your things?<p>How much is there need for such service?
======
bradknowles
My vet provides concierge service, if you want it.

They’ll even come out to your house and do health checkups, etc... at your
home.

But generally speaking, I love my cats, and I wouldn’t want them being taken
somewhere by some stranger, unless there were truly extenuating circumstances.

